# Firearm Opening Day 2010 Thread



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Well, we are under a month to the Superbowl of Deer hunting so I'm starting it off with Kush's Annual Firearm Thread.

2008 Firearm Thread

2009 Firearm Thread

*Tell us-

Where:
When:
With Who:
Food, traditions, etc:
Pictures from previous camps: *

Where: Arenac county, spitting distance from the Singing Bridge
When: 13-16, duck hunting and whitefish/eye fishing in Tawas during the weekend, 2 days in the woods after that.
Who : Dad, uncles, brother... usually more food than any of us can eat, roast turkey, ham, soup, chilli, etc. etc. etc.

Seems every year I get older this trip has more meaning to me, especially since i have two small girls at home and can't get out with my family as much as I'd like anymore, at least for now. Going to be hard for me to concentrate the next few weeks....good luck!


----------



## MIHunter73 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Where:* Kalkaska, MI
*When:* Nov. 12th - Nov. 20th
*With Who:* Dad, Brother, Son, & Friend
*Food, traditions, etc:* Roast/Potatoes, Vension Pasty Pie, Bean Soup, Vension Chile, Sausage/Kraut, and Mom's Homemade Cookies.
Watching Escanba in da Moonlight on Opener's Eve, Playing Euchre & Poker, and also watching the most recent horror film release. (preferable something filmed in the woods) 
*Pictures from previous camps:* I have no new pics. - hope to post some after Camp on the 21st. 
​


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

*Where: Grayling
When: 13-17
With Who: Dad, Bro, Friends
Food, traditions, etc: Venison roast, Fried turkey, Chili, throw a Spike Burger in there somewhere
Pictures from previous camps: *

Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: Firearm Opening Day 2010 Thread - The Michigan Sportsman Forums http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3367017#post3367017#ixzz135rlyMcR​


----------



## CowboyUp (Jun 11, 2009)

*Where:* Hemlock, MI
*When:* Nov. 14th - 17th
*With Who:* Dad, uncle, maybe grandpa
*Food, traditions, etc:* always end up making it to the Farmers Home for a burger at some point
*Pictures from previous camps:* 
only picture on the computer right now... my opening day buck last year













​


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

*Where: *Chippewa County near Hulbert*
When: *Nov. 15th*
With Who: *My best friend/BIL Mark and maybe my nephew.
Food, traditions, etc: This will be a day trip starting and ending in Gaylord, food will be packable stuff...but good. Venison sausage, Cider, roast wild turkey sandwiches and a homemade cookie or 2*.
Pictures from previous camps: *none.


​


----------



## coldog22 (Sep 14, 2010)

i have a forum named what gun do you use, please post the type of gun you use there. and i got my first deer last year during youth hunt. it was a five point buck, i have a pic in my profile picture.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Where:* Calhoun county
*When:*nov 15th only
*With Who:* Dad
*Food, traditions, etc: *Bowhunt & bowhunt until night fall on 14th Denny's or Tiki for breakfast
*Pictures from previous camps*.. nope


----------



## TankHunter (Jan 29, 2004)

Where: Harrison, MI
When: Nov. 12-17
Who: Brother's, Dad, Grandpa's, Friend's Usually 8-12 Guys
Traditions: Chili, Fried Ham Sandwiches, Danishes, All kinds of good food, Bucellis Pizza, Beer, Liquor out of the 60 year old cabinet everyone is dared to try, Bud Lake Bar, Maybe a trip to Micelis....


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

TankHunter said:


>


I love Hawaiian Punch!:corkysm55


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

*Where: Ionia County
When: Every weekend from 10/01 to 11/30, some muzzleloading.
With Who: Great Uncle, 2 brothers, few cousins, couple friends.
Food, traditions, etc: Euchre, Bean Soup, more food than can be eaten.
Pictures from previous camps: *
*








*
*Opening day 2007*
*







*
* 2009*
*










*


----------



## jwheat (Dec 15, 2007)

Where: Oscoda Co.

When:Nov 13-20

With Who: Dad, Cousins and Friends. (about 12 guys)

Food, traditions, etc: Chilli, venison enchilada, beer, cards, Whoever shoots the first buck, everybody gives him $5

Pictures from previous camps: No pics currently


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

TankHunter said:


>


I know Scotty Willis.....


----------



## guito13 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Where: *Our Super Secret U.P. camp (SW Marquette County)
*When: *Nov 13th through 21st
*With Who: *This year its our 2 U.P. buddies, my dad, and my friend. Sadly my brother got a new job and cannot get time off this year.
*Food, traditions, etc: *Anything that goes good with potatos, onions, beer,and backstraps. Lots o' cards, ginger & blackberry brandy, and cold weather 
*Pictures from previous camps: 
*
*







*

*







*

*








*


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

*Where*: The woods
*When*: November 12th - 17th 
*With Who*: my friends Michael and Darrek
*Food, traditions, etc*: I will be smoking up some venison jerky and snack sticks for the hunt. drinking, grilling and of course hunting. lol
*Pictures from previous camps*: these are from the day before rifle opener last year, we bow hunted the day before. My doe was the only take of last deer camp, all we saw were doe from November 15th to the end of rifle. lol

the mighty hunters, far left is Micheal, in the middle is Darrek and Im on the right.









our camp (we have a new camper for this year)









November 14th of last year

















view from my tree









this is what well be camping in this year, i just picked this up this summer.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Never been to deer camp. I just stay home and hunt the properties I hunt during archery season that are 30 minutes from my house.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## TankHunter (Jan 29, 2004)

GVSUKUSH said:


> I know Scotty Willis.....


We are quite privilaged to know Scotty he is a character, he makes camp a bit more fun, and his laugh can be heard for miles....... Ill let Fishking Willis know about this, ill see him this weekend at the cabin for bow camp....


----------



## emgriffi (Mar 29, 2010)

*Where:* Family cabin in Northern Newaygo County
*When:* Nov. 14 - 17 and every weekend after
*Who:* Father-in-law and two of his friends
*Traditions:* Talk to neighbors about deer sightings, watch Escanaba In Da Moonlight on opening eve, drink homebrew (deer beer)
*Traditional Food:* Venison roast from last year's opening day buck, deer mcmuffins
*Pictures:* still need to develop 35 mm film (i know, move into the digital age)


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

You want me to tell you where, when and then post pictures too? Was this thread created for someone thats looking for a better hunting camp area :lol:

CB


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

codybear said:


> You want me to tell you where, when and then post pictures too? Was this thread created for someone thats looking for a better hunting camp area :lol:
> 
> CB


Oh we were suppose to tell the truth..


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

sbooy42 said:


> Oh we were suppose to tell the truth..


Only if you want a new neighbor this year :lol:


----------



## jcam2412 (Sep 11, 2010)

TankHunter said:


> Where: Harrison, MI
> Maybe a trip to Micelis....


 
I'll see you there!!! If you see the Native American girl with the "Native Pride" tattoo across her lower back and the huge new implants, ask her to save a dance for me...


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Not opening day, I hunt Leelanau Co. and Antrim Co., usually by myself for most of firearms season but towards the end of the season we usually do our camp at our cabin in Lake Co. with my FIL, BIL and a few others culminating with 40 - 50 extended family members showing up for Thanksgiving Day. Camp is more fun with some snow on the ground!

Our cabin, built in 1906.









View from the front porch.


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

radiohead said:


> Never been to deer camp. I just stay home and hunt the properties I hunt during archery season that are 30 minutes from my house.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


How sad, you truely are missing one of the very best parts of deer hunting.


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

You guys going to deer camp are so lucky! I just hunt state land close to home. I get my share of deer, but it would be awesome to have that deer camp atmosphere. 

Where: State land, Montcalm County (near Belding)
When: Nov.15 till I'm tagged out!
With Who: My girlfriend's brother.
Food, traditions, etc: Run to Burger King for lunch after dragging the opening morning deer out of the woods. 
Pictures from previous camps:


----------



## smokn38 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Where: *Ontonagon County
*When: *11/10-11/21
*With Who: *Friends
*Food, traditions, etc: *Excellent food all week with some traditional fare found at most camps. Plenty of drink, campfire and cards for all involved. Two of our members are in their ealry 70's so anytime spent with them is worth the drive. Just got back a few weeks ago from a 4 day, scouting/bird hunting/baiting run. Ready to be back up there now.


----------



## Birddogm33 (Nov 9, 2007)

Where: Crawford County, state land.
When: At least the first 3 days of the season.
With Who: My 76 year old Mother since My Father died in 1987.
Food, traditions, etc: Packed lunch with Moms homemade Chocolate Chip Cookies then her Chili at night back at the camper after spending the whole day in the woods. She has killed a few in her days but I feel she does it now to keep Dads memory alive, which is ok by me!


----------



## littlebuck (Jan 9, 2009)

TankHunter said:


> We are quite privilaged to know Scotty he is a character, he makes camp a bit more fun, and his laugh can be heard for miles....... Ill let Fishking Willis know about this, ill see him this weekend at the cabin for bow camp....


I think anybody that spent time in the engineering building at CMU know that SOB, I've been sucker spearing/drinkin with him on a number of occasions.


----------



## Highline (Sep 30, 2008)

where:Ontonagon county
when:11/13-11/20
withad,bro-inlaw,good buddy Ti,,uncle Jim,Aunt Sandy.


----------



## perchy87 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Where: Yale
When: Opening Morning
With Who: Myself
Food, traditions, etc: McDonalds Breakfast
*

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=352941#ixzz13Ht9tC5O​


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

I use to hunt with my relative's in the U.P. but they were to worried about eating and partying and not hunting and sleeping in and leave the woods to early to go eat, and have a wine and cheese break at 10:30 am with my uncle driving all over the woods looking for everyone to make sure he had wine with you.I told them after the second year I wouldn't hunt with them any more.Because I was there to hunt not vacation.:rant:Now I hunt in gladwin I get in the woods a hour before sun rise and leave at sun set.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Antrim co.nov 13th-21st
Dad and I on his property/two uncles and their sons on two other propertys just down the rd.
Lots of chilli,stew,eggs baccon and potatoes.Along with cards,drinks,laughs and just all around good times 
Last years pics







Dad and I







One of my uncles buck pole the other uncles place


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

*Where:gratiot county
When:nov.14th thru the 19th
With Who:buddy from work,his son, and his buddy
Food, traditions, etc:
Pictures from previous camps: first year at this camp*


----------



## JHMoose (Oct 1, 2009)

*Where:* Marquette County
*When:* Nov.18th-21st, Thanksgiving Weekend.
*With Who:* Dad, Gramps, BIL, Nephew, 
*Food, Traditions:* Lots of cribbage, pot roast w/ gramps homemade horseradish, some beer, 7&7's, early morning coffee, lots of time in the woods and good times around the table.


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

Enigma said:


> I use to hunt with my relative's in the U.P. but they were to worried about eating and partying and not hunting and sleeping in and leave the woods to early to go eat, and have a wine and cheese break at 10:30 am with my uncle driving all over the woods looking for everyone to make sure he had wine with you.I told them after the second year I wouldn't hunt with them any more.Because I was there to hunt not vacation.:rant:Now I hunt in gladwin I get in the woods a hour before sun rise and leave at sun set.


I am definitely with you on that. I wouldn't fit well with a bunch of drunks just trying to get away from the wives. If you want to drink a few after the guns are stored and have fun, I don't have a problem with that. But I'm there to hunt and will gladly sit in the woods from well before light to dark if necessary.


----------



## delloro (Aug 31, 2007)

*Where: Charlevoix and Antrim Counties
When: Nov. 13 - 22
With Who: In-laws and 2 friends
Food, traditions, etc: food: bean soup when we arrive onthe 13th with home-made pickled beets; country pork ribs cooked with kraut the 14th; local sausages and beer and dill pickle potato chips. traditions: luggage will be delayed.
Pictures from previous camps: *


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Dantana (Dec 3, 2009)

Where: Missaukee County
When: Nov. 12-17 and subsequent weekends
With Who: Dad, brother, and 3 family friends
Food, traditions, etc: Chili, spaghetti, venison sausage/stick, sloppy joes, maybe a fish fry, beer, whiskey. We always hit up the bars in Houghton Lake and also the B.S. Lounge in Merritt. We always have a buck pot for the biggest buck and a d*ckhead award for the guy who shoots the smallest buck. 
Pictures from previous camps: Coming soon.....all the ones I have are of the 35mm kind. 


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=352941&page=3#ixzz13Nkiyup5​


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Enigma said:


> I use to hunt with my relative's in the U.P. but they were to worried about eating and partying and not hunting and sleeping in and leave the woods to early to go eat, and have a wine and cheese break at 10:30 am with my uncle driving all over the woods looking for everyone to make sure he had wine with you.I told them after the second year I wouldn't hunt with them any more.Because I was there to hunt not vacation.:rant:Now I hunt in gladwin I get in the woods a hour before sun rise and leave at sun set.


I'm the camp delinquent and i maybe have 2-3 beers a night, tops:lol: My family has always been sleep, hunt, eat, hunt, eat, sleep.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Where: NE Lower Near Millersburg MI, Private land
When: Nov 13 or 14-18
With Who: Big Group of guys from all over, 4 come with me, dad, best hunting buddy, couple guys from work. 28 or so total this year
Food, traditions, etc: Lots! Third night is a tenderloin party, grilled over a fire, eat with your fingers, usually some whiskey around then also. We have a best buck trophy contest, winner gets his name on the trophy.
Pictures from previous camps: (Ignore that date on the one, camera was set wrong)


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Absolutely love the camp photos and never get tired of seeing them. One thing looks fimiliar in each of the photos I see posted and that is big smiles. It usually has little to do with the size of the deer. One thing about deer camp is the time spent together with family, friends, neighbors and the entire MI hunting community. So much has changed in our great sport over the last 10-15 years but one thing remains true there is no place the majority of us hunters would rather be than in a fall deer camp in the great state of MI!!! Keep those photos coming boys.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

UPHuntr said:


> Yeh, this is a picture of the front, there is steps in the back though, proof is below.:lol: Planning on a deck out there but have been working hard on re-doing the inside.



In any instance it is a VERY nice place. I'd have to say I'd have a hard time going home after season is over...


----------



## mcmlandscape (Aug 21, 2010)

Bump


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

15 days until I head up to deer camp, gonna be a LONG 15 days....


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

14 days till I head north and the non hunters at work are tired of hearing me talking about it.


----------



## joe8918 (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one who loves this thread!

Here it goes:

*Where: Gladwin (private land)
When: Nov. 15-17 or so
With Who: Cousins grandparents, uncle, cousins, family friend
Food, traditions, etc: chili, rumikub, spoons (dangerous), making memories
Pictures from previous camps: *
Last years buck









Last years buck with our little girl









​


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

joe8918 said:


> Last years buck with our little girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic!


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

Enigma said:


> I use to hunt with my relative's in the U.P. but they were to worried about eating and partying and not hunting and sleeping in and leave the woods to early to go eat, and have a wine and cheese break at 10:30 am with my uncle driving all over the woods looking for everyone to make sure he had wine with you.I told them after the second year I wouldn't hunt with them any more.Because I was there to hunt not vacation.:rant:Now I hunt in gladwin I get in the woods a hour before sun rise and leave at sun set.


That is simliar to our camp but rather than quit going, I embrace it.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

*Where: Deadstream swamp, Roscommon County
When: For the duration
With Who: friends
Food, traditions, etc: Well we usually get cold and wet, Kind of an unusual type of camp
Pictures from previous camp:*


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Well, this gun season will be interesting for me. I will be dawning blaze orange and a bow this season. The reason being is the only place I have permission to hunt (in-laws in Monroe county) is bow only per their request... Hopefully something gives me a shot, if not then there's always December!! Good luck to everyone this season!!! 

This thread ROCKS btw!!! I REALLY like the pics that have been posted!!


----------



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

*Where: Hiawatha National Forest*
*When: Thanksgiving thru Dec. 5'th*
*Who with: Brother, nephew, son*
*Food, traditions,etc: pancakes every morning, chili, peanuts in the shell, strong coffee*

Many thanks to several guys on this site for advice, tips and encouragement! Thanks Marc- Hunt-n-Fool - for selling us the tent and giving lots of advice. Been waiting for this camp/hunt for a long time.....











Good Luck All!

Scott B.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Only 11 more days till I'm done with work for 2 weeks!


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

and once again I ponder all these pics of camps and descriptions of food and beverages and family traditions and I get alittle down.....never been and maybe never will...


----------



## BigGriz (Dec 2, 2009)

*Where: UP - LaBranche/Perronville Area*
*When: 12th - 19th *
*Who: 5 of my Buds - 7 years this year
Food, traditions, etc: Always eat good - Chili/ Jambalaya/Steaks/ and if all goes right - fresh tenderloins a few days!!!! Usually bust out of camp one night and hit the Karaoke at the local Tavern!*

*Pictures from previous camp:*


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

*Where: Munising area, federal forest land*
*When: Nov 12th... Nov 20th successful or not.*
*Who with: Friend Mike & his dad Norval, about 30 yrs of tradition.*
*FOOD: White chili the first night, then more bad food with large portions !*

*SCOTT - thank you, for help keeping the tent tradition around, not many left !!*


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

2 week countdown, some great tent camps there guys!


----------



## mcmlandscape (Aug 21, 2010)

BUMP
Lets keep this thread alive!


----------



## MIHunter73 (Feb 24, 2009)

Lets keep this thread alive! :help:


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

The last couple of mornings would've been GREAT Opening Mornings......making it hard to work.


----------



## MIHunter73 (Feb 24, 2009)

I do not know why I even go to work for this month. I am exactly worthless - thinking about deer camp and the woods up north. 

And I still have 6 working days left!!!!:yikes: Plus I am heading this weekend to get things around for camp - what a teaser. It will be extremely hard to come back home on Sunday!!:sad:


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

*Where: Clare (Farwell)
When: Nov. 13-18 *
*With Who: Cousins, uncles, friends
Food, traditions, etc: Blackberry Brandy, Liars Dice*
*Pictures from previous camps:*

*









*


----------



## IWantMeatinFreezer (Oct 2, 2003)

Our hunting camp is 113 acres just West of Bitely. There will be at least 5 of us there. My Dad, My Brother, Cousin Nate, Uncle Jim and maybe Cousin Dave although we never know if he is going to show up. We will tip a few beers in memory of My Grandpa (who died hunting there) and My Uncle Glen. We will eat some chili, share a lot of BS stories and watch some bad hunting videos. 

I just built a new Elevated Blind so I am very excited to get up there on the 14th and do some hunting. We will hunt almost every weekend from the 14th until Christmas.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

Dantana said:


> Where: Missaukee County
> 
> When: Nov. 12-17 and subsequent weekends
> With Who: Dad, brother, and 3 family friends
> ...


and a d*ckhead award 

Easy there....Richard Cranium:lol:


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Alright. This whole bow thing is gettin frustrating time for the shotgun 11 more days
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

*Where:* In-laws cabin on our lease property

*When:* Nov 14th through about the 17th

*With Who: *Father in-law and my two brother in-laws

*Food, traditions, etc:* One tradition is about food, always eat fresh tenderloins from whatever deer are put on the pole. Go into town to check out the buck pole and have dinner after opening day's hunting is done. 



This is a pretty new tradition for me and is only a few years old. It is a great time and is getting better every year as we make it more and more traditional. 

We were just talking today about the whole plan as to when everyone is getting up there and how the weekend/week is shaping up. Hard to believe it is so close already.
* 





*


----------



## smokn38 (Oct 7, 2008)

Two work days left!!!!!! And the extended weather forcast looks cold and white.


----------



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

Richard Cranium said:


> and a d*ckhead award
> 
> Easy there....Richard Cranium:lol:


 :lol::lol: Thats too much!


----------



## CowboyUp (Jun 11, 2009)

swampbuck, theres some nice deer taken out of the deadsteam! It looks like you have the right set up to get back there too!

BigGriz, thats a nice set up!


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Where: Northern Ontario
When: Nov1-7
Who: 26-32 family and friends
Traditions: 2 full time cooks for the week from established fishing lodges farther north, feed us like kings.

Leaving today, 4" snow on the ground and calling for more. Deer camp is an old mining camp that was bought in 1932 in the middle of big bush country. Sleeps 32 comfortably.

Some bucks my dad has gotten.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Ill be hunting from home this year and Im jealous of a lot of you. The past several years Ive been going to a friends camp but my buddys sons (and their friends) finally made it to hunting age so no invite this year. The big kick in the nads is one of my good hunting partners that I hook up with when Im hunting from home had his vacation revoked so I have the week off and will be going it alone. I guess its time to work on finding a camp to join or creating a camp.


----------



## Jr_120 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Where: Alcona County *

*When: Nov. 13-21*

*With Who: Gramps, Dad, Uncles, brother, myself, and the two other camps*

*Food: Bean Zoup, Chili, Heart and Tenderloin, usually something strange (venison oysters), PBR, Canadian Hunter, etc etc*

*Traditions: Red and Black Plaid suits, Stormy Kromers, "Quiet Ones", Annual Buck Poll, Euchere, Waiting on the outhouse, The Buck Stop, Shots on the buck, Opener Eve festivities, Country Gold, Too many more to list.*

*Good Luck to all, Ive got goose-bumps just thinking about camp... *


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Bump, one week from heading to camp....


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Where: Alcona Co, Curtisville/Glennie

When: 11/12-11/20

With Who: Myself and my dad.

Food, Traditions etc: Chilli, steaks, walleye, burgers, roast, trip to Timbers and Glennie Tavern and a hearty breakfast each day. 

Traditions: Drinking cheap beer the first day/night at camp. I enjoy listening to my dad complain about wrong with his: gear, truck, food, too many hunters or too little hunters, my mess I make with all my gear, etc etc etc :lol:


----------



## erodrig4 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Where:* Menominee County (Stephenson), Private Land
*When:* Leaving EARLY Nov. 12th -Nov. 18thish
*With Who:* Dad, Uncle, uncles Brother-in-law, a cousin, and me
*Food, traditions, etc:* breakfast:eggs, sausage/bacon, hash browns...Lunch: sandwiches...Dinner: Chili, venison steaks, goulash (sp?), pasties (gotta stop at the Stephenson bakery as soon as possible and load up on pasties for the week).
*Pictures from previous camps:*

2006 buck (my first deer)









The big field and the woods









Smaller field and more woods. You can't see it here, but there isa huge oak tree just out of the picture to the right. Dad sits here every year, even though it is only about 100-150 yards from the house, he has taken more deer from that spot in the 14-15 years we have been going up there than the rest of us combined:









The old farm house we stay in:

















Hangin out before headin home


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

*Where: Southern Houghton County*

*When: Nov. 12-18 returning at various times therafter*

*With Who: My brother and son*

****Biggest change this year is that my son's friend is being deployed to Afghanistan so he'll miss camp this year....we'll be praying for him, honoring him with a toast, and looking forward to him joining us next year****


*Food: Chili for sure and whatever else our wives cook up...*

*Traditions: A shot of Yukon Jack to officially open Deer Camp, Poker, beer, great food, snow, sauna in Nisula, the ocassional trip to da Casino, and the Y101 Deer Hunter's Roundup!*

*Pictures from previous camps: *


----------



## MIHunter73 (Feb 24, 2009)

One week before all of our dreams will come true....


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

3 more days at work after today!! Looks like the weather is going to be nice and cool in the Mio area as well.


----------



## Slim11 (Nov 5, 2007)

Counting down....

Have to get through this week at work. One brother flies in Friday and he and I will head up to meet other brother and rest of group on Sunday. 

Deer or no deer, this is my favorite week of the year. Can't wait to be there.


----------



## fisher2hunter22 (Sep 5, 2008)

Enigma said:


> I use to hunt with my relative's in the U.P. but they were to worried about eating and partying and not hunting and sleeping in and leave the woods to early to go eat, and have a wine and cheese break at 10:30 am with my uncle driving all over the woods looking for everyone to make sure he had wine with you.I told them after the second year I wouldn't hunt with them any more.Because I was there to hunt not vacation.:rant:Now I hunt in gladwin I get in the woods a hour before sun rise and leave at sun set.


Sounds like a pretty good camp where a lot of memories could be made.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

After 30 years hunting at the same camp in the UP, a couple of us decided to try a new venture. This year we have an interim camp in Lake Co. No history and it'll be short lived, but we'll have some fun. Next year the rest of the camp will be joining at our soon to be established location. It'll be weird having my buddies in two separate camps hundreds of miles apart, but once they can dump their lease we'll have a single camp again.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

first couple day's in eaton county.thanksgiving week heading north.
oceana county,not far from silver lake.food oh my.deep fried turkey with all the fixings,venny cassarole,venny meatloaf,chilli,soups,beer,beer,beer,oh ya and a little whiskeyand advil:evil:


----------

